# Julep bottle initials HELP!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 17, 2019)

Found this 1920s Julep Soda bottle. It has the bottlers initials, but no town.  This bottle was dug in Southeastern, CT. Has anyone seen a bottle with the initials O.A. before, even if it is not a Julep bottle? Sometimes bottlers embossed the same initials on all their bottles. I really need help to find the bottler attributed to the initials O.A. on this bottle. Here are some pics...








Thanks,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

I have no clue to your question, but interested in any info that others may have, IIRC these early embossed Julep bottles have a patent date before the Owens merger with Illinois, maybe, just a guess, an early mark before the merger.....I have walked by one of these Julep bottles several times at a somewhat local antique shop and never looked that close at it until my last time there a few days back, I think the patent date was 1924, I'll snag it next time I'm there, if it's still there, asking price was two bucks!!!...lol


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

Kinda wondering if the triangle with a letter? in the middle may be the real mark....again just a guess.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 17, 2019)

Sure is a nice bottle. RoyalRuby could have a point there. I will have to look this one up some more.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 17, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Sure is a nice bottle. RoyalRuby could have a point there. I will have to look this one up some more.



I don't think this an owens bottle. It has the reed glass co. mark above the initials that I can't trace
.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 4, 2020)

UPDATE: 
I was able to figure out that this is a Norwich, CT bottle because it has the same bottlers base initials as another bottle from Norwich I just dug today!


----------



## GlassKitTin (Sep 18, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I have no clue to your question, but interested in any info that others may have, IIRC these early embossed Julep bottles have a patent date before the Owens merger with Illinois, maybe, just a guess, an early mark before the merger.....I have walked by one of these Julep bottles several times at a somewhat local antique shop and never looked that close at it until my last time there a few days back, I think the patent date was 1924, I'll snag it next time I'm there, if it's still there, asking price was two bucks!!!...lol



Don’t have much to add to this post, but if you’re talking the same antique store I think you are, I bought that $2 Julep bottle in June sometime!! Tag said 1924. I just liked the look of it, and my Uncle and Aunt used to have a cute dog named Julep, they called her JuJu, or JuJu Bean, lol. So that’s why I bought it


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 18, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> Don’t have much to add to this post, but if you’re talking the same antique store I think you are, I bought that $2 Julep bottle in June sometime!! Tag said 1924. I just liked the look of it, and my Uncle and Aunt used to have a cute dog named Julep, they called her JuJu, or JuJu Bean, lol. So that’s why I bought it


Lol...yeah, I looked at it several times, but never pulled the trigger.....


----------



## GlassKitTin (Sep 19, 2020)

Got some pics of my Julep just in case you were interested in its markings. Big E on the bottom, Bottle Pat’d March 11, 1924, 6 Fluid Ounces, and after the word Ounces is some tiny little initials (perhaps D.O.C?) and beneath that maybe numbers (not sure, very, very hard to see)


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 19, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> Got some pics of my Julep just in case you were interested in its markings. Big E on the bottom, Bottle Pat’d March 11, 1924, 6 Fluid Ounces, and after the word Ounces is some tiny little initials (perhaps D.O.C?) and beneath that maybe numbers (not sure, very, very hard to see)
> 
> View attachment 212091View attachment 212092View attachment 212093View attachment 212094View attachment 212095View attachment 212096View attachment 212097View attachment 212098


If you find another bottle with an E like that one on the base of yours you can trace it to be bottled at the same company and town as the other bottle. That is how I was able to find out that the local Julep bottler in my area was Washington Beverages out of Norwich, CT who also used the same O.A. base initials.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 19, 2020)

Here is the comparison:

Julep:







Washington Beverages from Norwich, CT


----------

